
Mathematician and comedian test out the Monty Hall problem (video) - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_djTy3G0pg
======
willvarfar
Massively clearer than a text article.

------
swah
Funny how the guy the guy "backed by math" was also very lucky.

